
Review my startup, https://NativeGap.com - jonhue
Hi there! I started on this web app last fall whenever I was able to invest time for things other than working for school. For the past month, I’ve really put my best effort to release a second&#x2F;better version. It’s called NativeGap and it’s a tool to convert websites&#x2F;webapps to native applications you can push to app stores. It makes it super easy to get started &amp; still gives you all of those lovely customization options.<p>I’d love to get some feedback! Please take a look at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;NativeGap.com<p>I’ll also be on Twitter (@jhubotter) for as long as I can.<p>... please try out the onboarding portion when getting started (logging in&#x2F;new app form). Either create your own acct (super easy) or use email: demo@nativegap.com, password: password
I specifically want to see if the forms are easy and fast to fill out.
======
notheguyouthink
Context: My small shop is in the market for mobile app creation, React Native
is what we're using atm.

I generally dislike signing up for on boarding when I have no idea how the app
achieves it's goals. I browsed the home page with no clear idea on how it
creates a native app from some web app. I did not want to go through on
boarding _(ie, email submission)_ when the homepage can't even explain how it
achieves lofty claims.

Not trying to be harsh, just giving my honest opinion. I called it lofty,
because it sounds like you make it easy to convert a web page into a native
app. That is.. insanely challenging. I suspect you're using the term "native"
very loosely here, and just wrapping my web app with a iOS/etc installer,
which is not interesting to me at all.. and quite disingenuous to me. When I
hear Native, I want _at least_ the UI components to be running in their native
UI framework, providing great FPS and predictable platform specific UX.
Because that is my idea of native _(not unrealistic imo)_ , it further
exacerbates the issue of me feeling like the product is snake oil or trickery.

Again, not calling your product anything - just giving my honest feedback, and
what I thought as I read the page.

Best of luck :)

------
fundamental
I'll note that I'm not part of your target audience, so feel free to take
these comments with a grain of salt.

The transitions on the webpage are distracting to the point that they're
disorienting. On a desktop screen the home page looks unnaturally bare to the
point it feels like content is missing (though it looks much more natural with
a mobile-like aspect ratio). In the explore section when going to a demo the
demo email/password should be clearly specified on that page. The goal of the
startup is relatively clear, but the 'what' of the startup doesn't feel like
it's covered with enough detail to convince people that it will do what
they're expecting. A short (silent) video walkthrough of the process along
with subtitles about what the system is doing may help inspire some more
confidence.

------
bhu1st
Clickable: [https://NativeGap.com](https://NativeGap.com)

